

It's hard to troll the Haskell community - neilk
https://gist.github.com/quchen/5280339

======
Choronzon
Poor Haskell trolling. Mentioning silly languages like javascript which are so
far beneath the attention of a true Haskell functional programmer that they
would be more annoyed by an errant ant.

Quality Haskell Trolling: Arguing Monomorphism restriction is a good idea.

------
gems
No, I think you are just awful at trolling.

